# West Midland's Meet Pictures



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Was a cracking turn out,here are just a few shots for now,more over taken by Jags in the meets section:


































































I have indiviudal car one's aswell,alot of number plates to block off and i'm being lazy,will try get them done later


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

I'll just put a copy in here so you've got them all in one place













































[/QUOTE]


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

More pics pics pics!!!


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Faz Choudhury said:


> More pics pics pics!!!


+1 :thumbsup:


----------



## bashman40 (Feb 16, 2007)

It was great to meet everyone today a good turn out, some of my snaps


----------



## gts bill (Apr 15, 2008)

They're great pics you've all posted. I was hoping to post mine but it says I 'may not post attachments'. Do I need a certain number of posts to be able to upload photos?


----------



## Wills_GunR33 (May 16, 2009)

nice pics and some really nice wheels.


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

nice pics


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

What an excellent turnout, especially for the time of year!


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

here's a few more,sorry for a few mugshots :nervous:


























































































And the best for last,mine


----------



## gts bill (Apr 15, 2008)

Here's a few of my pics.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

is that simon's lm?


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

Looks like it was a good turn out and JapFreak liking the GTR :thumbsup:


----------



## skyjuice (Apr 4, 2009)

Nice meet , wish i could have made it *NOT*..
I was watching the Villa putting 5 past burnley 


Emil really liking the r32 looks nice more pics your r33 looks tuff as well 

PM me on the next meet and oh yeah more pics


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Matt - yes that is Simon's R33 there,quality car and it makes a very nice noise 

thanks Afer i love it,quality car don't know how i did without one for so long,lol
and skyjuice - will do,you have to make the next one i don't want an excuse


----------



## mr mugen (Jan 11, 2007)

good turnout,,the r33 with the r34 wheels is sweet


----------



## x.laura.x (Apr 8, 2009)

Good pictures


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

mr mugen said:


> good turnout,,the r33 with the r34 wheels is sweet


thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## FOXR34 (Sep 28, 2008)

Great pics Emil, i have forwarded mine on to Jags to post up for me.:thumbsup: Has your dad said anymore about buying mine? lol


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

i mentioned it to him,but don't think he'll settle for the £23,995 + a few glasses of coca cola deal,lol

following you and jag's was quality,wish i had 2 R34 GTR's in front of me everywhere i went


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

looks like I got to save up some money and send it with my car to mgt. :squintdan


----------



## SAMI (Jul 21, 2009)

bloody hell missed out would have loved to have gone along in mine
excellent pics though:thumbsup:


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Pics courtesy of FoxR34


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Nice R33 LM


----------



## SimonF27 (May 14, 2007)

Hi Paul,

You should know


----------



## gtr beast (Feb 4, 2010)

japfreak has finally got the car he wanted.


----------

